# Chorizo and salami do you need to cook them? Also what do they go nice with



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

So ive just bought like 7 of these forghen dried meats and had a taste of a few of them but then I read online that you need to cook them.there all wrapped up with metal at the ends and They all taste fine uncooked.So do I need to cook them or not ?

Also besides on its own or on pizzas or on bread what do they go nice with ? I was thinking some sort of cheese pasta dish but what else ?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

No, you don't need to cook them. Chorizo goes well with highly spiced dishes or with a salad or you can make a spanish style omellete with them too. Be adventurous. Not sure what other salamis you have, but the same applies to most of them. If you're gonna drink wine, it should be a rich, full-bodied red.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Any pasta dish. Is what i tend to do with mine. And i fry it a little before adding sauce. No need for oil as it tends to have a fair share of fat in it already.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

you don't need to cook them.... they are 'cooked meats'

mind you, full of fat and salt.

I just eat them as they are, or the traditional way, greek bread and olive oil with chunks of salami...


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

You don't need to cook them, but if you do, it brings out the oils and flavours into whatever you're cooking.

Chorizo, chicken and mushroom risotto.

Chorizo, king prawn and green pepper linguine.

Mince, tatties, chorizo.

Bolognese with chorizo.

etc


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I quite like whacking a few slices of chorizo in a pan to heat them and into a chicken/turkey salad to make it more interesting. Sometimes i put it on a paper towel first to get the fat out because it's pretty full of it.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

The fat is the flavour, you big jessy!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

I add chorizo into my chilli. I cook the choriza first then use the oil to cook the mince, Then add altogether with the rest of the ingredients. Its great!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

As said you can munch it uncooked but does taste nicer cooked. Take the paper bit off, but if you want a similar flavour substitute turkey mince dry fried with smoked paprika, not the same but similar and a lot less lumps of white fat in in.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> No, you don't need to cook them. Chorizo goes well with highly spiced dishes or with a salad or you can make a spanish style omellete with them too. Be adventurous. Not sure what other salamis you have, but the same applies to most of them. If you're gonna drink wine, it should be a rich, full-bodied red.


I dont even no what types I have got theres this contental market in town and they where 3 or 4 quid each but he said he would do me 7 for £10 (think it was because he was shutting up)

Ive got some gourmet garlic salami these skinny garlic sticks the chorizo then one had red pepper written across it and I think one of them is called farmers something.

Am guessing these are fine to freeze ?

this is the market

http://www.thecontinentalmarket.com/frameset/firstframeset.html


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mmmm chorizo... i live in spain most of the time and i must say, the local fresh chorizo sausages = :drool:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> No, you don't need to cook them. Chorizo goes well with highly spiced dishes or with a salad or you can make a spanish style omellete with them too. Be adventurous. Not sure what other salamis you have, but the same applies to most of them. If you're gonna drink wine, it should be* a rich, full-bodied red*.


i find it goes down well with a bottle of white lightning lol


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Like dry frying some chorizo until its own oils are released during cooking then pour its all over some poached salmon (good mixture between the bland-ish salmon and tasty chorizo).


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Nathrakh said:


> Like dry frying some chorizo until its own oils are released during cooking then pour its all over some poached salmon (good mixture between the bland-ish salmon and tasty chorizo).


wow, why I never thought of that?, right, that is my eve meal

thanks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> Am guessing these are fine to freeze ?


no need to freeze- salami's are preserved meats (hence high in salt and nitrates) and last months just in the fridge.. (they where invented before fridges, and you just kept them cool).


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i love the chorizo pasta my missus does but sometimes i overdose on the chorizo lol cos its gorgeous


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

one of my favorite meals is.....

http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/type-of-dish/one-pot-meals/chicken-jambalaya.html


----------

